# Pickens Pier?



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

I am thinking about going to the pier off of Fort Pickens on tuesday. What have they been catching lately and is there any live bait to catch there?


----------



## clyde86 (Apr 23, 2014)

Jackin' 'Em Up said:


> I am thinking about going to the pier off of Fort Pickens on tuesday. What have they been catching lately and is there any live bait to catch there?


Yes, LYs and pinfish hang around the pier pylons


----------

